# NCEES Power Afternoon Prob 511



## cabby (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone understand the solution to this one? Does the problem have to be converted into a Y equivalent to solve for Vab?


----------



## shellbell500 (Oct 21, 2007)

cabby said:


> Does anyone understand the solution to this one? Does the problem have to be converted into a Y equivalent to solve for Vab?


There's another post about this - it is detailed and should help you. To generalize, I think YES you do need to treat it like a Y connected source so you can analyze it on a L-N basis.


----------



## cabby (Oct 21, 2007)

Here is another way to look at the problem using KVL around the a closed loop. See attached.

thanks for everyone's help.


----------

